# Corpectomy and fusion codes



## Kstrobel (Dec 20, 2017)

NAME OF PROCEDURE:
1. C5 corpectomy. 
2. C3-4, C6-7 and C7-T1 anterior cervical diskectomy with fusion with polyetheretherketone interbody spacer and demineralized bone matrix allograft. 
3. Anterior arthrodesis, C4-C6, with Ulrich expandable titanium cage and morcellized autograft. 
4. Anterior plating C3 through T1 with Orthofix Hallmark titanium plate. 
5. Harvest autograft through the same incision.
I am confused how to code a corpectomy with fusion and the addition of the of other levels of anterior discectomies/fusion.  Do I use 22554, 22854 and 22551,22552,22853 x2?
 Appreciate any help and guidance!


----------



## sarab86 (Dec 22, 2017)

Whats your DX? the corpectomy codes are DX driven. This is how I would codes this. 

C5 corp-63081 or 63301-depending on DX. Remember the corpectomy includes the disc work above and below.
C4-5 ACF-22554-59(CCI edit w/22551)
C5-6 ACF-22585-59(CCI edit w/22551)
C3-4 ACDF-22551
C6-T1 ACDF-22552 x2-59(CCI edit w/22554)
Plate-22846-59(CCI edit w/22854 and 22853)
C5 PEEK Cage-22854
ACFD cages-22853x3
Graft-20936

Hope this helps!


----------



## Kstrobel (Dec 26, 2017)

Thank you so much.


----------



## BrettAAPC (Jan 10, 2018)

Would 22551 need a 59 as well? Since it is bundled with 63081?


----------



## sarab86 (Jan 17, 2018)

Yes! 22551-59. I accidentally left that off


----------

